
Show HN: Bubblehunt – curated web search - vkorsunov
http://bubblehunt.com
======
pkd
Wasn't Yahoo! something along similar lines when they started? With hand
curated links and resources available for search? It is interesting to see
that a 20 year old idea is still found viable by many today while it was
largely considered obsolete when Google came into picture.

~~~
vkorsunov
Yes, today there are many curated catalogs) We strive to ensure that each user
can create their own search engine, own intranet, on which he and suitable on
request people to obtain results from the sites selected by the people.

We want to build a search on the Favorite Web)

------
vkorsunov
Hello friends!

Bubblehunt lets people find & share quality resources. We are creating curated
web search, where people can choose best results and help others to find it.

Considering extremely high growth of the web, it is becoming harder to find
new & quality resources. This is where Bubblehunt comes in. Finding
interesting results becomes much easier as they are recommended by people, not
dumb machines.

Every user can create a bubble with his favorite resources and provide best
results for search queries based on their opinion. We've combined search and
human opinions to let people cut through the noise of the web and share the
best resources.

Get feedback please)

~~~
petra
This will never scale. Too much human work.

Also how is it different than Google or Bing, which capture people's
surfing/clicking habits to find the best sites ?

Another way to reach similar result - is a use the curation people already
done , i.e. forums, and particularly , forums with voting mechanisms. If
you'll build a good forum search engine - that would be useful.

~~~
brudgers
I remember how poor Wikipedia was in its early days. It has scaled largely
based on human work to make it better.

There's a lot of scale between a "Show HN" and Bing, never mind Google. And a
lot of room for better search results at least some time, and a lot of room
for a better search experience pretty much a lot of the time.

~~~
vkorsunov
I agree! Wikipedia in the beginning there was very little information, but it
did not stop them and now we are using it for more information.

Our users can also contribute to the improvement of the search. We all have
favorites bookmarks, that we use, and each of us knows what resources we like.
And this is enough to help others discover new and useful information.

Because we will be able to index user-specified resources quickly, as soon as
something new and useful.

And in the search results will be dynamic results. For example, we introduce
the "design", and obtain search results from designers, introduce the "php" \-
we get the results from the developers.

And there may be the most popular and useful resources, latest news, tools and
other work, what kind of people) use

This will allow us to get a whole lot of responses to a search query)

------
jarcane
_Choose best results by clicking upvote button_

The upvote button does not seem to appear on Firefox.

~~~
6502nerdface
Nor in Chrome on iOS.

------
andreygrehov
I did a couple searches, but shouldn't the result be sorted by upvotes?

~~~
vkorsunov
We made simple algorithms is at the top should be results primarily based on
upvoting. We fix this, and we will improve in the future)

------
techaddict009
What is difference between this and google search?

~~~
vkorsunov
In google running as PageRank. We use PeopleRank)

We do not index the entire Internet. We only index the Intranets users.

We look not at the PageRank (ie number of links). We look at the opinions of
people.

And our algorithms try to select the most best intranets of experts, opinion
leaders and others. That is the most relevant people.

------
feed16
It's worth giving this idea a try.

1\. I wish there was a different way to sign up, without needing Facebook or
Twitter.

2\. Can I add resources, to see how it works, without signing up? Like try it
out for a week (with cookies), and if I like it then I can sign up?

3\. Will this approach let you do something Google can't? Why/how?

~~~
vkorsunov
Hi!)

1\. We will soon connect authorization via Google +

2\. To add the resources is needed profile. However, each user can use the
search without authorization. This is necessary to minimize spam.

3\. Yes, we will be able to search among the selected resources. We can thus
see a variety of search results offered by the people. And get a lot of
opinions on request.

Google rarely changes the results. You enter the "Design" and get the same
sites today / tomorrow / next day. It popular resources become only more
popular. We offer much more dynamic search, where people form the search
results with the best resources)

